# Tie on bands



## fishonap (May 8, 2021)

Been looking at yalls pictures and looks like their are so many ways to attach bands. What is the best way to attach band to forks for band life and performance. I have seen people fold band fold side facing frame. Fold away from frame. What do you guys do and why

it's better to die for the world than live for one's self


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I shoot strictly OTT so for flat bands I prefer the tried and true wrap and tuck, for tubes, I'm now stuck on Carl Peppermacks wave attachment method. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## fishonap (May 8, 2021)

I know wrap tuck but dose the folded flap go against against frame or away

it's better to die for the world than live for one's self


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

fishonap said:


> I know wrap tuck but dose the folded flap go against against frame or away
> 
> it's better to die for the world than live for one's self


Well, now we are deep into the area of personal preference. And there is a lot of it in the slingshot world.

Many people use no flap when tying bands to the frame. Some like the flap against the frame. Some like the flap to fold over the first couple of wraps.

They are all solid methods to secure the bands.

I like to tie with a flap against the frame. It seems secure, and neat looking.

That's all the evidence I need.


----------



## fishonap (May 8, 2021)

Thank you all just making sure I was not fucking up

it's better to die for the world than live for one's self


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

I put a wrap or two of the band tying material on the bare frame itself first, then lay the band ends over top of that and the fork tip, make a couple more wraps, then fold the tag ends of the bands up towards the fork tips, and finish with a few more wraps and tuck it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I use amber belt on the frame and with heavy bands I cut an 18" piece and wrap it under the band 2 to 3 times, place the band on, and wrap a few to 6 more wraps on it, then tuck the extra band up and wrap over it until the belt is on the last wrap. Then I do a wrap and tuck. By putting a bunch of it on, it gives me room to work later in the field. Every time I finish it up and do a wrap and tuck, I will end up cutting off maybe an inch of the belt for a clean end. If I break a band in the field, I can easily pull the tucked belt and unwrap it, while holding it tight, put a new band in place and rewrap it withe the same amber belt. I use the same amber belt over and over until it gets to short to use anymore.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Great question and awesome answers.

Always something new to learn or try... I have never even considered putting the tie on the fork first to do secure the tag end!!

I do love the Wave for tubes and put the tag/flap onnthe outside usually... but I use tabs a lot with single tubes. But I have started just wrap-n- tuckingbthe tabs on the forks. Hahaha...
As Kawkan has stated this is deeply preferential... so 'best way' will never get a definitive answer.

I hope you love open ended Zen like answer, Fishonap. Hahaha...

I am now going to retie some flat bands on a few frames.


----------



## fishonap (May 8, 2021)

The answer was great is good to see the diff ways so you might try a diff approach to how you do thing. And glad I asked the question

it's better to die for the world than live for one's self


----------



## BuffaloGary (May 16, 2021)

At the risk of using up one of my ten posts... I just gotta' say...

It IS better to die for the world than to live for one's self

Thanks for reminding me of that.. today!


----------



## BuffaloGary (May 16, 2021)

At the risk of using one of my nine remaining posts... I gotta' say

It IS better to die for the world than to live for one's self!

Thanks for reminding me... today!


----------

